# Whare to get good bow saw blades?



## TS3660

My bow saw is at least 30 years old. I have replaced the blade maybe 4 times. The best blade by far was the original but the ones after that keep getting worse. Now they are just plain crap. They have little offset, shallow gullets, and cut crooked right out of the gate. Oh, they make them *look *as though they are hardened...they have the blueish color that transitions to yellow, then steel, but let me tell you they are total S$%# ! Oh, but what a deal they are ! $3.95 ! I'd rather pay $15 for a good blade if I could find one. I have gone into old hardware stores in small towns and even they have the same chinese crap. HELP !


----------



## firemedic

When you say bow saw... and $3.95...

Are you talking arborist style blade as in cross cut with Tuttle teeth?


----------



## TS3660

I'm talking about these kind.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=lbDPT_-CJczssgbwnNnvCg&ved=0CNUBEPICMAM


----------



## firemedic

Ok, what are you cutting? The blade shown has a Tuttle tooth configuration only effective for cross cutting green wood.

If you are ripping cured lumber I have links to those.


----------



## TS3660

I cut trees once or twice a month if it's too big for lopers, but too small to justify getting the chain saw out. So, like 4" stuff once in awhile. True that it doesn't really matter how straight it cuts if it's just a tree, but still it's a PIA to have to hold the saw at an angle the deeper you go. I just wish I could find a good blade like the original.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I know the frustration you're dealing with. I was trying to use a small hand saw my son bought to cut small limbs at a deer blind. I've never wanted to throw something at the manufacturer so bad in my life.

Until you can find the blade you want you might consider buying a saw set and giving the cross cut teeth more set. Leave the raker teeth be. It's a simple procedure and if being careful one can do it with pliers in a pinch. One thing for sure, it was junk to begin with so you can't hurt it much.


----------



## firemedic

Sorry I never got back to you. Did you find one yet?


----------



## TS3660

no i havent found one yet.


----------



## firemedic

Ok, I'll do some looking on a few sites I know...


----------



## tc65

Here's a couple of places I have bookmarked for saw blades. I can't take credit for finding them, it was in another thread here that someone had listed them (probably firemedic).

Adria High Quality Hand Tools - "Farmers Saw Blades" in three lengths:
http://www.adriatools.com/ece/saws/bowsaw.html

Highland Woodworking: Continental Frame Saw Rough Crosscut Blade - 27 1/2" length.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/continentalframesawroughcrosscutblade.aspx


----------



## rune-hammer

G-man blades are good, I do not know where to get them but I guess that they will answer that question themselves if you ask them.

http://www.g-mantools.se/en/contact

They seem to have a lot of different models:
http://www.g-mantools.se/en/products/bow-saws/bow-saw-blades

Quality swedish made stuff.


----------



## cabinetman

I get mine at Sears:
http://www.sears.com/search=bow saw blades


















.


----------



## panfeeder

*HELP!! I have the same issue....Replacement Blades S****

Have you found a good replacement bowsaw blade?


----------

